# Nolvadex PCT dosage?



## barkingspider (Aug 26, 2009)

I've been reading different threads on Nolvadex for PCT and everyone had different opinions on dosage. I need some advice. Just finished up a 10 wk cycle of 600mg/week Sust and 400mg/week Deca. Nplvadex is all I have at this time for PCT. I've read 20/20/20/20, 40/40/20/20/ and even 100mg the first day then 60/40/20. Which is more effective? Thanks!


----------



## niko (Aug 26, 2009)

barkingspider said:


> I've been reading different threads on Nolvadex for PCT and everyone had different opinions on dosage. I need some advice. Just finished up a 10 wk cycle of 600mg/week Sust and 400mg/week Deca. Nplvadex is all I have at this time for PCT. I've read 20/20/20/20, 40/40/20/20/ and even 100mg the first day then 60/40/20. Which is more effective? Thanks!



its what works for you everybody responds different
you need to listen to your body
where is the clomid?


----------



## barkingspider (Aug 26, 2009)

I was going to cycle clomid with it,  but I kept reading threads that said Nolvadex alone was fine for PCT and that since they almost have the same chemical structure that both together is not needed for PCT, and that if I were to choose one over the other to go with the Nolva. I read an article by Big Cat on this also. I do wish I had some HCG though, but anyway Nolva is all I have right now, so it's better than nothing. No I divide the doses up or take it all before bed?


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 27, 2009)

barkingspider said:


> i've been reading different threads on nolvadex for pct and everyone had different opinions on dosage. I need some advice. Just finished up a 10 wk cycle of 600mg/week sust and 400mg/week deca. Nplvadex is all i have at this time for pct. I've read 20/20/20/20, 40/40/20/20/ and even 100mg the first day then 60/40/20. Which is more effective? Thanks!



pct 3 weeks:
Clomid 100mg wk1, 50mg wk2, 50mg wk (daily)
nolva 40mg wk 1, 30mg wk2, 20mg wk3 (daily)


----------

